# Dennis James still looking diesel!!



## Magnus82 (Jun 8, 2015)

I think he looks better now.  Love to see these guys still hammering away


----------



## Sully (Jun 8, 2015)

I like that I see more guys getting tattooed in a way/style that actually enhances their muscularity, as opposed to covering it up. Many tattoo artists don't take into account the flow of the body and the shape of the musculature. I'm starting to see more ink that really works with the shape of the arms and delts and helps to even make the musculature more pronounced.


----------



## chrisr116 (Jun 8, 2015)

Yep, he is in great shape for 46 years old.  The years are treating him well...and he worked his ass off for it for a few decades also.


----------



## Maverick (Jun 12, 2015)

he looks healthy. good for him!


----------

